
Dangerous Gems - nickb
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2008/08/31/Gem-Paranoia
======
qhoxie
This story is pretty ridiculous. The risks involved with installing packages
from a community repository are universal.

~~~
DougBTX
Unless you can sandbox them. Which you can't with gems, or admittedly with any
other package manager I know of.

~~~
ivey
Actually, you can with gems. It will happily install to ~/gems or some other
place.

